# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Adobe Reader 8

## Синауридзе Александр

Adobe выпустила восьмую версию популярного бесплатного просмотрщика файлов формата PDF для пользователей платформ Linux и Solaris. Adobe Reader 8 предлагает полностью переработанный интерфейс, новые инструменты и повышает эффективность просмотра файлов PDF. 

Из числа изменений: 

- упрощенный интерфейс; 
- функция проведения онлайновых встреч; 
- поиск по одному или нескольких файлам PDF; 
- поддержка 3D графики; 
- автоматизированный процесс управления цифровыми сертификатами.

Качаем здесь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Ребята нужна помощь! :Format1: 
Хочу скачать Adobe Reader, но боюсь не справлюсь с его установкой. Сможете помочь?

Забыла спросить есть ли русская версия для Linux?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Хочу скачать Adobe Reader, но боюсь не справлюсь с его установкой. Сможете помочь?


Не вопрос. :Smiley:  На чем работаете?



> Забыла спросить есть ли русская версия для Linux?


Вроде как нету. На ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix я не нашел.

----------

